# Lifted Trucks



## deerbandit

Post pictures of your lifted trucks that you have or have had. I will post my two later when I get the scanner working. Just wanted to see what every body has.


----------



## 7mm mag 06

4 inch skyjacker lift   32 bfg mudders


----------



## andrew_dial

my 03 lb7 duramax


----------



## GONfishin

01 F250 My current truck.







97 Expedition  Previous ride.  Its still my favorite looking, but it was a slug in the motor department.


----------



## hammerz71

My '04 Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi.  351 RWHP, 383 RWTQ.
Custom ground cam, long tube headers, custom tuned PCM, CAI, e-fan, 6.1 springs, retainers & push rods, 4.56 Gears, Auburn LSD and many, many more mods.  Everything installed myself except for the gears...


----------



## deerbandit

Here is a picture of my current truck. It is a 1999 Toyota Tacoma V6 5speed. It has a 3.5 Fabtech suspension lift, 3" body lift, 16x8 Eagle Alloys, 315x75x16 ProComp MT's. I will post a picture of my first truck when I get home.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Nice trucks!


----------



## BigDogDaddy

96 Z71. 6" Procomp and 315/75/18....I currently have BFG Mud Terrains on it


----------



## canecutter1

*isuzu trooper*

1989 isuzu trooper 4" suspension lift and 3" body lift 37x13.50 17 xterrain


----------



## 7mm mag 06

few more


----------



## bladerunner55

1995 chevrolet silverado!solid axle swap. 8 inch lift with 39.5 swampers. lockers F/R.


----------



## deerbandit

bladerunner55 said:


> 1995 chevrolet silverado!solid axle swap. 8 inch lift with 39.5 swampers. lockers F/R.





You do the axle swap yourself or pay somebody to do it?


----------



## Ogeechee

'89 F150, 6" suspension, 3" body, 35" Ground Hawgs, 302/5 speed
'95 Bronco, approx. 7.5" solid axle swap, 35" MTR, 351/NP435


----------



## blacksheep

*Big truck*

mine was the white 76 chevy step side in the video 12 inches of lift sitting on 44 inch ground hogs with a 400 and 538 gears .The good old days .


----------



## bladerunner55

no i did it myslef deerbandit. I had nomo offroad in braselton build the brackets,and i build my axles and had to swap the transfer case to an aluminum 208 to match passenger drop. It was a project i was very proud of


----------



## deerbandit

bladerunner55 said:


> no i did it myslef deerbandit. I had nomo offroad in braselton build the brackets,and i build my axles and had to swap the transfer case to an aluminum 208 to match passenger drop. It was a project i was very proud of




That is a project to be very proud of. I have helped a few budies do them on toyotas that the use to rock crawling and it is not an easy task. If I had the money mine would be swapped over tomorrow.


----------



## Havana Dude

Heres mine. 84 Toyota, all stock except for the lift,tires and wheels. Had a lot of fun in this truck. One of my regrets is getting rid of it in 1990.

Also had a 73 Ford LWB, nothing fancy, but 4x4, with 15-38 Hawgs. It was a good hunt/work truck. Don't think I have any pics of it at all.


----------



## naildrvr

this is one i had.

1979 chevy, 454 bored 30 over
6" lift, dual shocks, locker in rear, 411 posi front, 36-12.5x15

it was a HOSS, and yes it would SMOKE the 36's

but.....i sold it


----------



## hcfdmaney

My 1998 Dodge ram 1500...4 in rancho lift sittin on 35.12.50s Bfg Mudterrains


Currently FOR SALE

And my old 93 Chevy z-71 with a 3 inch body lift ..
sold it to a woodys member and miss it ...


----------



## markland

My '86 Toyota from back in the day!  12 in of lift running 42's.  Kept that truck for 10 years.  Mark


----------



## Ol' 30-30

05 Z71 6" Superlift on 35x12.50 R17 BFG KM2's.  This is her in the snow yesterday.

My old 2000 Z71 with a body lift and 35" KO's

My old 06 Cummins on 35" KO's


----------



## duckdawgdixie

heres mine a 99 f150 with 9 inches of lift and 38 inch boggers she for sale or trade in the ss if yall are interested


----------



## Full Pull

Not lifted yet but Got the Green lite to go ahead to get a new Top Gun 6" lift with some Xtreme M/T 37"


----------



## MonroeTaco

Some old pics, but I used to be a Toyota man (still am at heart). 1st-1983 with 6" Superlift on 36" Swampers-rode like a tank. 2nd- 1992 with 4" Trailmaster, 3" body lift on 35" Dunlop mud rovers. 3rd- 1993 with cranked torsion bars(the cheap way) and 3" body lift on 33" Thornbirds- the absolute crappiest tire ever, but they looked cool.


----------



## ryanwhit

'89 Toyota, solid axle swap, 5-6" of lift, lockers f/r


----------



## SmokinQuack85

This is my 16 year old little brothers truck, we put a 6 inch fabtech on in last week.  20's and 35 in Toyos.....


----------



## Tomboy Boots

We have been through a lot of toyota's... my son still has the red 4-runner and it is now sitting on 39.5's, almost as tall as the 85 in the first picture which was sitting on 44's with 24" lift...


----------



## Mountainguy

My 1977 Ford Bronco. it's currently on 35" BFG mud terrains and has a full cage...


----------



## cook

*i think i like this one better*


----------



## mudawg

My '86 Yota... Stats are in my signature, and a kickin stereo system inside!


----------



## dixieoffroad86

my old 86 chevy sold her about two years ago wish i hadnt built the motor myself when i was 16 miss this thing. btw if anyone knows of this truck please pm me i would love to buy it back in ANY condition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and my current driver 01 dodge 2500 with cummins, this thing will pull a house down just has a leveling kit and 1 ton suspension but everyone swears its lifted


----------



## Ocmulgee river-rat

this is my stepdads truck....


----------



## jaysoneverett

Still have..
77 F-150
3" BL trimmed front fenders
39.5 Boggers









Had..sold about 2 years ago.
6" Fabtech  37x12.5x17 on factory FX4 wheels









And because he's not a member here (that I'm aware of) here's my friends 79 Bronco
I have no idea about the lift, but its got 46's on it


----------



## wbass24

My current toy.


----------



## Thajonesboyz

*another 79 with a 429*

429 auto 4.56


----------



## Ga-Bullet

Here's a Few.


----------



## tylerhortman

My baby, bought her stock when i was 16 and shes for sell now.

9 inches of lift, 40" Michelin XZL tires, bunch of other stuff

(I love the other red z71 earlier in this thread!!)


----------



## dixieoffroad86

just be careful about selling it ya might regret it. i know i do id give anything to have my 86 k10 (pictured a few posts back) again so just make sure your sure ya want to sell before ya do


----------



## tylerhortman

that is a sweet k10, i dont want to sell her but i have to. im traveling to atlanta a lot and need something smaller and also trying to buy an atv to bog around in also. if you know of nayone looking for a truck like mine then help me out haha


----------



## Truegiant

I just posted my new project..


----------



## whitetaco02

My pride and joy that I traded in! 

2002 Tacoma 4x4


----------



## Nastytater

Not to steal the thread,but my brother has something you might be interested in....'79  Ford F-150 for sale real cheap.....Trans. Case went out so he just parked it....Motor and rear end still work good and so does the transmission...Just something broke in trans. case....
   He used it for a work truck for a while so it's nothing impressive to look at but the motor runs great...351 and I think it's the big block,but not real sure of it....



jaysoneverett said:


> Still have..
> 77 F-150
> 3" BL trimmed front fenders
> 39.5 Boggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had..sold about 2 years ago.
> 6" Fabtech  37x12.5x17 on factory FX4 wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because he's not a member here (that I'm aware of) here's my friends 79 Bronco
> I have no idea about the lift, but its got 46's on it


----------



## BOW BOB

*Here's mine*

2006 GMC Z71, SLE w/leather, 6" Superlift on 17X9 Pro Comp Wheels. 35X12.50 MTX tires, K&N CL77, Air Raid TB spacer, Rhino Liner, Pioneer system with new speakers all around and a Thunderform with 2 12" MTX subs, cowl hood, more. Only 42,000 miles and is now for sale: 19 K.


----------



## pse hunter

*dodge*

this is my truck it is not lifted but has a 2'' Leveling Kit. 1994 dodge ram 1500 4x4 siting on 285\75\R16 (33'') wild country tires


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71

05 z71  w/6'' fabtech  on 18'' american racing wheels with 33'' toyo a/t   fullyloaded     only 15,600 miles on her !


----------



## goob

thajonesboyz said:


> 429 auto 4.56



good lookin' ford right there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

*1984 Jeep CJ7*

Here is my baby, which is currently up for sale on the forum. It has stock front end with a full size Dana 60 in the rear with 4:10 gears. Motor is a 350 stroked out to be a 383 and bored .040 over. Around 450hp. She's sitting on 39.5" tires with a 3"body and spring over suspension lift. Man there is some nice vehicles on here, thanks for sharing and hope you enjoy mine.


----------



## georgiaboy '88

My 94 Cherokee with a 2inch lift, cut fenders and 33's


----------



## BLK08ROCKERC

This is my 2004.5 Dodge Ram 3500 Cummins 4x4. 4 inch lift with 35x12.50x18's on it. She is laying down 398hp and 820lbs/ft of torque. Oh and she is a 6 speed.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler

Here is my little guy. 94 Wrangler 350 Turbo 400 Dana 300 40' Swampers ARB Locker. Currently in a million pieces undergoing surgery. I am putting a Dana 60 ARB and a 14 Bolt Detroit Rear Disc Conversion under it. Going to run 39 BFG Krawlers on it.


----------



## david w.

lets bump this one back up there


----------



## crazy00hunter

here is mine


----------



## horse2292

*Not a mall cruiser.*


----------



## SouthernComfort1989

"cream soda"


----------



## stev

6'' fab teck 285/60/18





here is prior to the wheel change 35'' tires 20'' wheels


----------



## david w.

SouthernComfort1989 said:


> "cream soda"



man i love your truck it sits perfect,what is the size of the lift and tires if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SouthernComfort1989

its got 6" lift with 35" nitto's. this is an old pic i've done some stuff to it since then, gonna try and get some better ones up later.


----------



## david w.

SouthernComfort1989 said:


> its got 6" lift with 35" nitto's. this is an old pic i've done some stuff to it since then, gonna try and get some better ones up later.




alright man cant wait.


----------



## gamudslinger88




----------



## david w.

nice ford gamudslinger88


----------



## bonecollector123

*My ford 7.3 stroker*

I have this 02 f-250 that I just recently lifted oh yea it is  for sale 44 boggers 16 inches of lift 456 gears the works


----------



## Browning01

*2001 7.3l F250*

This is my 2001 F250 with the 7.3l.  It has a vegetable oil conversion and all the performance goodies.


----------



## cetaws6

this was my old truck still wish i had it!  fabtech 6 inch lift 35x12.50x20 toyo m/t's 







new truck have put a leveling kit on it since this pic.


----------



## Scott B.

Here is a friend of mine Suburban





Here is my Old 78 on 38's




AT a Local Mud Bogg




Friend of mine a member on here Blazer 




My 03 HD


----------



## gamudslinger88

FOOSE is the man!


----------



## bluetickboy199

that is an awsome 95 chevy


----------



## emb9488

1998 K1500 z71 on a 6" Rough Country suspension lift, 16X8 moto metal 951Bs, and 315-75-16 Pro Comp MTs, aftermarket HD Rough Country torsion bars, and in the future 4:56 gears and an engine tune


----------



## tojo a monsta

*f250*

99 7.3 tony wildman custom tuned 6 stage, k&N cold air intake..... 6 in pro comp lift and 35" nittos on 20" rockstars


----------



## tojo a monsta

*my old yota*

around ten inchs of lift 39.5 in tsl


----------



## kirby

*My lasest project.*

78 cab 53 michelin, hydro everything, planitary axles used to pull planes for the military.


----------



## DisturbedS10

Well here is my work in progress...
Had 3.5" spindles and a 3" bodylift in these pics with 325/60/20s. I had some QA1 coilovers set as low as the adjusters allowed since I hadn't driven it yet.
Had a nice little 355 and a built 700r4.Sold off everything but the chassis/body/rearend and tires. Waiting to get settled in after teh move and starting buying the tools needed to redo it again.


----------



## klepperoutdoors

*my son's f-150*

3'' lift 35's and 18's


----------



## bonecollector123

*f -250*

I WIN


----------



## jfk

*'02 f250 21'' lift with 49's*

Sold 1 year ago


----------



## MorganCounty1210

bonecollector123 said:


> I WIN


Don't speak too soon ^^^^^^


----------



## jfk

*'06 f250 fx4     4 sale*

$25,000 95,000 miles


----------



## jfk

*'02 f250*

02 f250 5.4 GAS BURNER


----------



## joshguest

*my 2 babies i miss em*


----------



## 7mm mag 06

my baby soon to add the 6 inch fabtech


----------



## HardcoreTJ

My Jeeps...


----------



## pennyrolls

this is my zuk


----------



## goob

Scott B. said:


> Here is a friend of mine Suburban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Old 78 on 38's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT a Local Mud Bogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend of mine a member on here Blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 03 HD








that 78 is one of the best looking trucks on here i think!


----------



## todds302

*Jimmy*

my 1989 gmc jimmy has a small lift, 2 inches plus 33 tires


----------



## OfcBanks

My 86 yota with original bed and flat bed with 31's(for sale)













My 2003 Ddge ram 1500 4x4 with 35's













20x10 baja champs (for sale)


----------



## OfcBanks

bttt


----------



## bsthonda2010

2002 Silverado 1500 4x4 2" body lift, torsion key lift, 2" blocks tooken out the rear, 20" XD Rockstars on 35" Mud Grapplers


----------



## BowHunter89

Here's another little Zuki, it's got 8'' of lift and streched 5'' with a 4.9 tcase.


----------



## OfcBanks

updated pics


----------



## rjcruiser

Here's my current daily driver.  '81 Yota SR5.  AC still works


----------



## Pops garage

Y'all got some _nize_ trucks!

Who makes good lifting components for Yotas? Just starting a new project. Got a '97 extra cab 4 cyl. auto and want to make it Pre-runnerish.


----------



## chewy32

My old truck i sold to Jr (LOL) I wish but it the best truck iv seen


----------



## DSGB

Pops garage said:


> Y'all got some _nize_ trucks!
> 
> Who makes good lifting components for Yotas? Just starting a new project. Got a '97 extra cab 4 cyl. auto and want to make it Pre-runnerish.



ToyTec
Though they won't work on Tacomas with 5 lug wheels.


----------



## Pops garage

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hammerz71

Made a few changes to my truck so I figured I'd pop up another pic or two:











and one of my '98 that preceded this truck:


----------



## chewy32

SouthernComfort1989 said:


> "cream soda"




If you don't go to ABAC then your truck has a twin. I remember this truck.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

No one likes ranch hand or topgun i reckon!!


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

*Truck*

I LIKE!


----------



## Sea-N-Double

06 F250.  35X12.5X20 Mickey Thompson ATZ's


----------



## TecRsq

97 2500 running a heavily fueled Cummins






93 YJ with SBC/700R4/D60 w/ARB & 14 bolt w/Detroit






97 TJ currently getting torn down, will have a 3.9 Cummins Turbo Diesel and a swapped out driveline when completed.


----------



## david w.

TecRsq said:


> 97 2500 running a heavily fueled Cummins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93 YJ with SBC/700R4/D60 w/ARB & 14 bolt w/Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97 TJ currently getting torn down, will have a 3.9 Cummins Turbo Diesel and a swapped out driveline when completed.



Very nice cummins


----------



## hammerz71

Nice second gen Ram...


Since I installed a 2" BB to my Grand Cherokee (daily driver) I'll pop a couple pics up of it as well:


----------



## gtgeorge

Here's my little hunting companion  2" lift 




Out of gas at a little after 9pm Didn't realize all the stations on the way closed that early


----------



## richard11

A few of mine. 

89 ranger 302 sas 39.5s

88 cherokee full width ford axles.


----------



## deerkiller423

*2002 f150 9 inch lift 38 inch toyos*

[/attach]


----------



## Bigupchevyguy

My lil beast lol, she pulls good, just a 3 inch body lift and 31's and 3.42's. I have new gears for it just need a 3 inch suspension lift and some 33's.


----------



## SouthernProperZ

Heres my truck. New member here, but trucks have always been my speciality


----------



## BassFrye82

I think this is my favorite thread yet! So many hot trucks!


----------



## MR.WILLIE

*03 chevy*

03 chevy


----------



## SMonroe

*35's on K1500 No Lift*

Everyone told me that I couldn't put 35's on this body style with no lift.  Here's to say that you can!  Had to do some trimming on the front fender, no front air dam, custom winch bumper.  Turned torsion bars up some and 2 in. blocks in the back.  I drive for work, field engineer, drive all over the country.  Running BFG KO AT tires.  Very quiet and comfortable on the highway.  And it travels on power line ROWs better than the work trucks.  It's at 294,000 miles now.  I'm gonna have to throw it a party or something at 300,000!  I'm all for American made!


----------



## beulahboy

1986 gmc high sierra k1500


----------



## wildcats

beulahboy that is a sharp truck


----------



## beulahboy

Thank you, sir! I am very proud of it. That granny gear in it is incredible!!  I am the second owner of this truck and really enjoy it.
This thread was a good idea, there are some FINE trucks on here and I am enjoying looking at them.


----------



## Buckhunter11b

*'05 Silverado Z71*

Rancho 4'' lift, 35x12.50, Toyo OC/MT's, debaged


----------



## southernboy2147

My baby that i traded in . 03 ford ranger edge 4x4 5spd. maxed out t-bars with 15x8 ion alloys and 33/12.50 wild country MTX. first pic it had bald BFG km1's on it. I miss this truck alot


----------



## southernboy2147

Buckhunter11b said:


> Rancho 4'' lift, 35x12.50, Toyo OC/MT's, debaged



real good lookin truck buck hunter


----------



## 02660

Heres my old 93 yj wrangler 302 H.O. c-6 on 38.5 swampers. My old 99 F250 6.5" procomp with 39.5 iroks. My current truck 01 f250 leveled with 35's.


----------



## Gaducker

I dont know if i put this one in here or not but I just sat the cummins in it today....   Thirty five mpg......


----------



## oaktree4444

88 f150 38.5 x 16x 15 super swampers tsl

gets about 5 mpg


----------



## david w.

Any new ones to add?


----------



## Gaducker

Mines finished now...


28 city/32 highway.


----------



## beulahboy

That's pretty cool!


----------



## 660griz

Gaducker said:


> Mines finished now...
> 
> 28 city/32 highway.



I need one of those.


----------



## bluemarlin

08 LTZ Duramax w 20x12's on 37" tires


----------



## 7 point

Gaducker said:


> Mines finished now...
> 
> 
> 28 city/32 highway.



nice jeep I would like to have that engine in my Tacoma.


----------



## Stroker

Mine's my avatar. 1976 F250 highboy, 35/15/16.5 Super Swampers, "0" inches lift, lockers front and rear. It's got a 1968 HP 390, .30 over with a 428 crank for something like 420 CI, with a cam and a Holley. Purchased it new for $5,796.00.


----------



## cmfireman

Not huge, but my 1978 F150 on 33's. I sadly sold it due to a baby on the way.


----------



## ZCAMPBELL90

3 of my old trucks


----------



## BigPimpin

2013 f150


----------



## BGA

My Raptor. Some snow...

Got black rims since then. I am putting on 37's in a few weeks.


----------



## blood on the ground

I don't have a horse in the race!


----------



## Lukikus2

My step son's newly lifted Z71. 10" Rough Country lift.


----------



## Klag

Mines pretty boring compared to all the rest of the awesome trucks in this thread!

2000 Cherokee Sport, 3.5 inch lift on 31s.


----------



## NCummins

It ain't lifted but I'll play.
2005 3500 Cummins with 35-12.50x17's. No lift or leveling kit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

'82 CJ-5, 4" lift, crate built 304, headers to straight pipes out the side, chromed inside and out.








'08 Chevy LTZ, crew cab,  6" lift, super tuned.


----------



## oops1

Is that chick in the jeep a member hera? Jus axin


----------



## Hooked On Quack

oops1 said:


> Is that chick in the jeep a member hera? Jus axin





Yep, HuntinDobbs, or sumpin like that, she's a sweetheart!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

sideview


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Stomper

My 99 Tacoma I had. Was a great truck. Bought it new and had to sell it to get something with more seating room. 









Bought this in late 2004. Mildly lifted on "35s" more like 33's when i bought it. I did a lot of work to it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Old Blue. Bought new off the showroom floor in 1976 for $7,300. Done a little tinkerin` to it. Traded it in 1986.


----------



## Hilsman

98 Z71 with 6" lift and 35s and just under 299000 miles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Slightly modified '06 Honda 680 Rincon, 2" lift, custom front and back racks, coiled over rear springs, power steering, winch, GPS, fully automatic, or electric shift, push button 4 wheel drive, after market tires and rims.


----------



## Nicodemus

This was our swampbuggy when I was on the line crew. It would go anywhere, float, and swim. The only thing it wouldn`t do was climb a tree, but it would run over a little one. Those are pontoons the tracks run on and it was all aluminum so it was very light.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nic I had a 6 wheel drive amphibious ATV called a MAX years ago, went places you couldn't believe !!


With those tracks on yours I bet it was amazing !! What kind of motor ??


----------



## Nicodemus

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic I had a 6 wheel drive amphibious ATV called a MAX years ago, went places you couldn't believe !!
> 
> 
> With those tracks on yours I bet it was amazing !! What kind of motor ??





I`m not sure, but it was a small gas engine. This thing was made by Marshmaster, in Baton Rouge, I believe. One bad thing, if a big limb got in the track just right it would throw it. Then you had to jack the side up, loosen the retainers, and use 2 prybars to get the track back on. Not bad to do on open ground. Not so much fun in waist deep water.  

When we got it real muddy, I would take it to Cleve Cox boat ramp there by the headquarters and jump off in the deep water with it and let it wash itself. Had a fellow in a big nice shiny bass boat idle up next to me one day, and said his would "outrun" mine. I said sure it would, but if I ever get one track on the side of that fancy rig, I`ll drive it right up into that boat and put it in your driver seat. And it would too. He left.


----------



## spaceman

*99 f250*

7.3 powerstroke BFG 35's 6"lift, daily driven with 160000 miles so far...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Some sharp lookin rigs on here !!!


----------



## rbuck2

Older thread but hey why not... 99 Dakota on 35s and 8" lift


----------



## AMobley

*05 z71*

I'll post. 05 z71


----------



## John Cooper

TTT


----------



## oops1

Did you  work at Northside Pawn? I remember that truck for somewhere 
C


----------



## oops1

I tried to quote Mark's Toyota with that question. I remember that truck


----------



## John Cooper

My 2006 F 150 4x4. 8 total inches of lift (no body lift)  35×12.50 20 tires.


----------



## John Cooper

Put this decal in the back window this week.


----------



## John Cooper

Added these today. One on each side to make snowflakes melt!

)


----------



## Beagler282

oops1 said:


> I tried to quote Mark's Toyota with that question. I remember that truck





oops1 said:


> Did you  work at Northside Pawn? I remember that truck for somewhere
> C



Mark worked at Northside years ago.


----------



## 1eyefishing

John Cooper said:


> Added these today. One on each side to make snowflakes melt!
> 
> View attachment 937253)



Other side should say 'Leaf' blower!


----------



## Swamprat

Nicodemus said:


> This was our swampbuggy when I was on the line crew. It would go anywhere, float, and swim. The only thing it wouldn`t do was climb a tree, but it would run over a little one. Those are pontoons the tracks run on and it was all aluminum so it was very light.



Nic, been in a few of those things while doing survey work on power lines thru swamps and also for a grass marsh in Apalach Bay. Would love to have one just for the cool factor.

All aluminum body and I think it had like a 30-40 horse Franklin 4 cylinder motor. That thing would go thru some stuff you would not believe. Only had to use the sand winch once after coming over a sideways trunk it got high centered on a stump.


----------



## Geffellz18

Fresh from the paint shop.
2003 Nissan Pathfinder 4wd
Full color change to Thunder....Brand new color released on the 2018 Toyota 86 sports car.
2.5" suspension lift.
Land Rover 9449 rear springs
AC-Old Man Emu HD front springs
Manual locking hubs
20X9 MB chaos wheels wrapped in 275/55/20(32") Summit Trail Climber AT tires
Steel Goliath XJ winch bumper with badland 12000lb winch
Steel rear bumper.
Cables roof rack with extension, front/rearoff road lights.

Missing some hardware in these pics due to literally just getting it back today from the paint shop. I'll share some updated pics when I get the rest installed.
Missing currently:
Matching spare tire
Rod cannon
Bug out kit (farm jack/shovel)


----------



## John Cooper

Geffellz18 said:


> Fresh from the paint shop.
> 2003 Nissan Pathfinder 4wd
> Full color change to Thunder....Brand new color released on the 2018 Toyota 86 sports car.
> 2.5" suspension lift.
> Land Rover 9449 rear springs
> AC-Old Man Emu HD front springs
> Manual locking hubs
> 20X9 MB chaos wheels wrapped in 275/55/20(32") Summit Trail Climber AT tires
> Steel Goliath XJ winch bumper with badland 12000lb winch
> Steel rear bumper.
> Cables roof rack with extension, front/rearoff road lights.
> 
> Missing some hardware in these pics due to literally just getting it back today from the paint shop. I'll share some updated pics when I get the rest installed.
> Missing currently:
> Matching spare tire
> Rod cannon
> Bug out kit (farm jack/shovel)


Looking good!!!!!!


----------



## normaldave

Geffellz18 said:


> Fresh from the paint shop.
> 2003 Nissan Pathfinder 4wd
> Full color change to Thunder....Brand new color released on the 2018 Toyota 86 sports car.
> 2.5" suspension lift.
> Land Rover 9449 rear springs
> AC-Old Man Emu HD front springs
> Manual locking hubs
> 20X9 MB chaos wheels wrapped in 275/55/20(32") Summit Trail Climber AT tires
> Steel Goliath XJ winch bumper with badland 12000lb winch
> Steel rear bumper.
> Cables roof rack with extension, front/rearoff road lights.
> 
> Missing some hardware in these pics due to literally just getting it back today from the paint shop. I'll share some updated pics when I get the rest installed.
> Missing currently:
> Matching spare tire
> Rod cannon
> Bug out kit (farm jack/shovel)


"Go big, or go home they say..."


----------



## Nitram4891

Only slightly but she's ready to get dirty.  

My f150 is levelled and on 35s.


----------



## Hilsman

Nitram4891 said:


> Only slightly but she's ready to get dirty.
> 
> My f150 is levelled and on 35s.
> View attachment 974872


Ummmmmm that's a jeep,,,,,


----------



## trad bow

Only way to make a ford ready for off-road is to hide it in a Jeep


----------



## John Cooper

trad bow said:


> Only way to make a ford ready for off-road is to hide it in a Jeep


I used to agree with this, but the new Wranglers are not the CJ's of old!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Hilsman said:


> Ummmmmm that's a jeep,,,,,



Yeah that’s my jeep. My truck is not pictured.


----------

